# Open boat Jil Carrie this weekend (March 5-6)



## bumsrim (Oct 30, 2003)

I spoke with Long Bay Point Tackle Shop today said
Will open party for this weekend fishing trip for sea bass.
It's good news for weekend sea bass trip!
Let’s go to fishing

Friday, 3/4/05 2:00 A.M.
Saturday, 3/5/05 2:00 A.M.
Sunday, 3/6/05 2:00 A.M.
Monday, 3/7/05 2:00 A.M. 

Info:
Long Bay Point Tackle Shop 757-481-7517


----------



## bumsrim (Oct 30, 2003)

*fish report 3/4*

Where to start...
Sea Bass in fantastic numbers. Really fantastic!
One stop shopping is the brass ring that I reach for.
I didn’t see like this seabass fishing before!!! I’m not kidding.
All 4 to6lb and 1was a shade under 7lbs seabass (what the hell)....
we are all limited out by 11:50am today (3/4)


----------



## Rockstar (Jun 23, 2004)

what's the price? i'll be out there tommorow if it's reasonable...can't see spendin' too much jack for seabass...then again right now i'd probably drop the jack to catch some seabass.


----------



## bumsrim (Oct 30, 2003)

*Jil Carrie information*

18 hr trip $120.00 per person offshore ( about 75m offshore and 150ft -200ft deep) 

here is phone number:

capt Jim cell :443-336-8756
center( long bay point ): 757-481-7517


----------



## bumsrim (Oct 30, 2003)

*seabass fish picture*

http://www.tidalfish.com/boards2/viewthread.asp?forum=AMB_AP934078799&id=163976


----------

